# need help with joinery on a coffee table



## Keegan.Murray (Oct 18, 2011)

I am making a simplistic coffee table. I want the the top to be out of one piece of wood and have a knot in it that i can knock out. The part that i need help with is the legs i want there to be four legs one by each corner however i don't want to use an apron. The problem is i'm not sure that a mortise and tenon joint will be strong enough if someone sits on it or rocks it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll get better responses if you only make one post.












 







.


----------



## Keegan.Murray (Oct 18, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> You'll get better responses if you only make one post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry i thought that this would be a better forum for this post i was unsure of how i would close the first post though


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Keegan.Murray said:


> I am sorry i thought that this would be a better forum for this post i was unsure of how i would close the first post though


That's OK...the other one has taken off.












 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

How thick is the board that you are using for the top? If it is thick enough, through tenons should be strong enough; especially if you use stretchers between the legs and they are also morticed into the legs.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> How thick is the board that you are using for the top? If it is thick enough, through tenons should be strong enough; especially if you use stretchers between the legs and they are also morticed into the legs.


He double posted... The active thread is under design and plans section...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> That's OK...the other one has taken off.


Hope it got clearance first. These days unauthorized flights get jumped by a couple F-16s - unless they are passenger jets hijacked by cavemen with box cutters. Then of course NORAD is ordered to stand down and let them go. :thumbdown:


This post is not a hijack since the other one has taken . . . . is more active. sama:



.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hope it got clearance first. These days unauthorized flights get jumped by a couple F-16s - unless they are passenger jets hijacked by cavemen with box cutters. Then of course NORAD is ordered to stand down and let them go. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> This post is not a hijack since the other one has taken . . . . is more active. sama:


How 'bout "launched"?












 







.


----------

